# Sheriffs Helicopter



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a quick build of a kit that was lurking in my loft!....
Built mostly straight form box, bit of detail added to rear of console and of course harness for pilot, hope he doesn't do any sudden turns, cos the sniper is only just in the cockpit!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice looking outfit.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That is cool.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Something _different!!!_:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

